# Rescue from the dogs perspective....



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*I RESCUED A HUMAN TODAY*

Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor peering apprehensively into the kennels. 
I felt her need instantly and knew I had to help her. 
I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she wouldn't be afraid. 

As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view from a little accident I had in the back of my cage. 
I didn't want her to know that I hadn't been walked today. 
Sometimes the shelter keepers get too busy and I didn't want her to think poorly of them. 

As she read my kennel card I hoped that she wouldn't feel sad about my past. I only have the future to look forward to and want to make a difference in someone's life. 

She got down on her knees and made little kissy sounds at me. I shoved my shoulder and side of my head up against the bars to comfort her. 
Gentle fingertips caressed my neck; she was desperate for companionship. 

A tear fell down her cheek and I raised my paw to assure her that all would be well. 

Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright that I instantly jumped into her arms. 
I would promise to keep her safe. I would promise to always be by her side.
I would promise to do everything I could to see that radiant smile and sparkle in her eyes. 
I was so fortunate that she came down my corridor. 
So many more are out there who haven't walked the corridors. 
So many more to be saved. At least I could save one. 

I rescued a human today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Really well written. Clever!
Thank you Pam for sharing this perspective!
I have been rescued before. . . we get so much more than we could ever think to give.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying: So beautiful and true, Pam. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Love it! Thanks for sharing this. It gave me a little lump in my throat.

:heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww that's so sweet. I feel like my dogs rescued me...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This is so sweet. Thanks for sharing this, Pam.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:crying 2:Brought tears to my eyes...love it.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I loved it Pam, thank you for posting it.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I know Hunter rescued me.....and he has done everything he promised to do when he decided to come home with us.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree to all.....and my Lola rescued me for sure. So she has my undying loyality and love. She's my girl til the end!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I always love this poem. 
I lost my first Rescue Maltese boy at age 16 and it broke my heart. ( I rescued him before it was called rescue) Thats what lead me to AMA Rescue and I was Rescued from that painful loss and heartache by all the Rescue's that he sent to me since. I believe he is still with me and still sending the one's that need me like Hope. He left a big hole in my heart, so it takes lots of Rescues like him to fill it. 
Edie


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love it :crying: brought tears to my eyes too.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub:

This really touched my heart and soul.

As I read I could just see the dog and the woman. 

Thanks Pam for posting, I just loved it!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

:crying:What a wonderfully worded piece.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*sniff* The rescued pups do have a sense of eternal gratitude, don't they.

Tinker may be a bit of a knucklehead, he can't help how tragic his previous life was....but he sure knows what love is now. :wub: .....and I didn't even pick him out, actually I had never even seen him when I agreed to adopt him. I still believe God brought us together.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> *sniff* The rescued pups do have a sense of eternal gratitude, don't they.
> 
> Tinker may be a bit of a knucklehead, he can't help how tragic his previous life was....but he sure knows what love is now. :wub: .....and I didn't even pick him out, actually I had never even seen him when I agreed to adopt him. I still believe God brought us together.


 That was the day Tinker hit the lottery!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

such a wonderful piece. It made my eyes water (cry). Tilly rescued me and has gone above and beyond what she promised. I couldn't imagine life without her.


----------

